# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  taromina and etna

## nnoska

we arrived fine, got rental car with tom tom gps good if you dont know where the hell your going and i didnt, arrived at the hotel sant andrea at mazzaro on the beach at the foot of taromina,upgraded us from a junior to a i cant believe this fricking place, a suite of rooms and a balcony and a huge terrace i mean its 30 ft x 25ft big with a hugh canopy views of the bay and mainland italy, i have taken 2 naps out here already, taromina is cool we take a funicular from our hotel to the centro, cool greek theater and neat town great food.
We drove to the south side of etna and took the cable car to the lookout then 4x4 jeeps to the top, cloudy as hell as freezing cold, looked around and went back down, nice views from the lookouts.
we leave for siracusa in the morning then to noto and ragusa. cioa bella sicily erik

----------


## nnoska

went on 2 dives also yesterday, just soso, did see some purple congers and an octopus!!!

----------


## MIke R

sounds great Erik...sounds like you stayed very near to where I stayed in Taormina

Donna Fugato wines...get some

----------


## Karibien

We'll be following in your footsteps in just three weeks, so let me know if you find any special gems worth looking up. Have a good time! 
/k

----------


## nnoska

the hotel in taromina was unbelievable, we are in siracusa now and are at the hotel roma right next to the duoma , the catacombes were cool and the greek theater, the aquarium and the other greek ruins, great food and imho cheap!! well i do go to sbh alot.

----------


## MIke R

are they harvesting the chestnuts yet???..should be anyday now

----------


## Karibien

> great food and imho cheap!! well i do go to sbh alot.



ok, so I'll be ruined  :Wink: 

We will be living in an apartment close to the duomo in Siracusa for five nights. I am looking forward to it, the weather here is definitly autumn now. Chilly. In a ski resort in the mountains in our region, they started the cannon making snow tonight. Brrrr....

----------


## nnoska

great area, our hotel was next door to the duomo and it was a good central base.

----------


## nnoska

left agrigento went to sciocca where my wifes family came from, then onto segesta great in tack greek temple, then to erice a total gem of a town a do not miss in my book, great hi up hill town and i mean high up, you can take the vinicular or drive up the cut back make everyone car sick road to the top, a beautiful mid evil town with towers and churches and views all the way to Tunisia africa, there is a castle which has a 7 room hotel with rest. and bar just opened and had 2 rooms left so i couldn't resist and we booked the last 2 and stayed the nightin the castle and it was so cool, great food great views and then onto the next leg..............

----------


## nnoska

wow,left erice to palermo love churches,to cefula, great mozaics to milazzo to the ferry dock running to catch the ferry to lipari, no reservations for a hotel, booking on the ferry, 58 a night includes breakfast and dinner, cute island,saw stromboli smoking and belching black fumes, great shopping!!! nice island not st. barts nice, but nice the next day drove back to villa saint andrea in taormina, got our same suite back,more shopping and dinner,up early did the north side of etna and all her little towns then back to our villa saint andrea,we have to get up at 3:30 to drive to catania for our 6:00 flight to rome.what a blur the last 9 days have been, the boys were great(not the entire time)sicily is different, but fun!!!

----------

